# customers



## wetbar (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the hvac service trade and was wondering how eveyone got started. I am having a hard time getting new customers. I thought of doing radio ads, but I hear at least 15 to 30 ads for other companies and have to wonder what would make mine different. I passed out brochures in the neighbor hood, but have not had any luck with that as of yet. Any thing else I an do?


Thanks for the help


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jul 10, 2011)

Sub your services out to a bigger company and do excellent work. Customers will want the same tech, not just the same company, back. Plus they tell their friends. 

Home warranty work. If you're licensed and insured they can get you more work than you'll know what to do with which also means you get YOUR name out there.

It can be a headache figuring home warranty work out, how to get paid properly, but you can do well at it. I can assist in how to charge to make money if and when you need it, if you go home warranty. 

American Home Shield. First American. Old Republic. They all have web sites which you can sign your company up with or you can call them. 

Good luck.


----------



## ral62 (May 1, 2012)

*Advertise*

You can post an ad with the cheapest advertising company possible for your first time. Advertise during the summer months. My first ad ran me $80 for a 3 month ad and I made a little over $6,000 by the time it ended. I now advertise thru Craigslist and am doing pretty well for not paying a dime. I made about $1,500 in two months from Craigslist and running an ad is free. You can take you money earned off the free ads and buy ad time at your local newspaper. The only thing I do not like about craigslist is the crap that goes with it. Like the bots and people sending you spam. It is not a lot but the more work you do and the satisfied customer will tell their friends and before you know it you will be rockin and rolling with new customers.


----------



## fourcsons (Jun 12, 2012)

Realtors and property managers. Get with hardware guys in your area. give them your cards to pass on to DIY customers who have screwed something up. Like the other guy said, sub to a big co. and don't waste money on stickers for your truck. If you are good and they do flat rate work by the billable minute, like 50 cents, and your call backs for free.
I know 50 cents a minute crazy right. Get out a flat rate book and figure it. good days home by 4 at 50 bucks an hour.


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

Craigslist is kinda crazy... guys installing furnaces for $1000 or less. You dont want to bid against that guy LOL


----------

